# Le plus simple, se dit-on benoîtement, est de faire simple



## anemic-cinema

Bounjour, je ne comprend pas l'expression: "Le plus simple, se dit-on benoîtement, est de faire simple"
C'est un'expression idiomatique?
Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se dit-on = on se dit à soi-même. Pas idiomatique du tout.

On se dit = se dit-on. Facile.

Auguri.


----------



## licinio

La cosa più semplice, ci si dice mellifluamente, è di fare le cose semplici.


----------



## anemic-cinema

Plutôt de l' adverb "mellifluamente", est-ce que ce n'est pas mieux employer "con accondiscendenza"?
merci!


----------



## nmg2098

direri retoricamente


----------

